# How do I go about building a barndominium?



## whitneyk1719 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello all!
I have recently discovered this new term Barndominium. I am very interested in building this type of home. I am not sure what size yet, of course that will depend on my budget. What I am sure of is what all I would like for it to have. I have land that I can build this on, so no worries there. This will be built in North Alabama. 

Here are some questions that I initially have:
1. How can this be financed? I realize that a home mortgage is out of the question (or so I've heard), but what are my other options?

2. How can this be insured? Again, I've heard that it wouldn't technically be considered a "house" therefore, no home insurance.

3. Does anyone have any other advice or knowledge about this?

As I stated earlier, I recently discovered the term and my father has suggested I look into this. We were planning on building a garage apartment then later on building the main house but would like to explore all of our options. I could see myself living happily in a barndominium. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

It all really depends on use - will it be a true "barndominium, in that you will be co-housing with livestock...or will it just be a house that looks like barn?

If it is just a house that looks like a barn, you simply need to abide by building codes that would apply to a house (e.g., all designated bedrooms must have a window of 'x' square feet,' etc.)

If it will be a co-habitation space, there are a few tricks you could employ.

1. you could build in phases - first, you'd build the residential area; after completion, you'd build the remaining structures in a manner in which the walls of the human residence and animal shelters, etc. have their own separate exterior walls, but butt up against each other directly (often referred to as a 'party wall', like row houses in San Francisco, NYC etc.). you'd probably want to make sure that you emphasize that it is a secondary structure for storage, etc, and NOT residential space

see this image for reference










I recommend this option

2. you could just flat-out lie about the use of the spaces - this is more common than you'd imagine.

In the plans, you would have to call all of the livestock areas something else that would be common in a house (e.g., label the tack room as "pantry." you'd also have to be careful to leave out pieces of equipment from the plans that would give it away, and install them later (e.g.s leave out watering troughs - but have the contractors install all the utilities anyway - if anyone asks, tell them it is " for a future bathroom addition, or whatever seems plausible)

option 2 would probably make permitting easier, but a nightmare for insurance

that being said, I am not sure how much I would recommend a true barndominium w/ animal co-housing. This is how many people lived before the 16th century, and it caused many health problems


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If you're going to have loans, and insurance, building it yourself is problematical, unless you already have verifiable building experience. A barndominium? I see an architect and maybe even an engineer in your future.

the further you go from cookie cutter home, the harder it's going to be get a loan... insurance 'can' be an issue... depends sometimes on availability of firemen being able to get to your place, at any time they need to be. Live down a rutted mud road, doubtful...


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Jan 8, 2015)

I plan on a house that looks like a barn. However I do plan to have a 3 car garage attached to the living area. Where I'm building is pretty relaxed as far as everything for permits goes. I do plan on doing a lot of the work myself along with family members and friends. The only thing we cannot do ourselves will be installing a septic tank, pouring the slab, plumbing, and of course the main frame and exterior walls. Everything else is pretty much covered. I know I have a lot of research to do, but I also want some insight from people that either know a whole lot more about it than I or have built one themselves. 

Thank you for both of your advice!


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

sounds like it will be no different than any other standard house since it is purely aesthetic - so calling it a barndominium probably isn't accurate.

Shouldn't have any more issues than anyone else building a home - go talk with your neighbors if they have had similar experience


----------



## wayne.vivian.boof (10 mo ago)

Hey guys, was thinking of building a Barndominium in Australia. Very hot weather with temps over 100°F (40°C) and usually never lower than 68°F (20°C), and with lots of rain in the wet season.

Does anyone know of any issues with hot weather?

Looking at a big AC unit and maybe extra insolation in the roof and possibly walls.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

whitneyk1719 said:


> 1. How can this be financed? I realize that a home mortgage is out of the question (or so I've heard), but what are my other options?
> 
> 2. How can this be insured? Again, I've heard that it wouldn't technically be considered a "house" therefore, no home insurance.
> 
> 3. Does anyone have any other advice or knowledge about this?


1. With cash or a mortgage loan, same as any other home. Mortgage is not out of the question.
2. Can be insured just like any other home, talk to a couple insurance agencies.
3. Barndominiums are not a new thing now. All of the post frame building companies are offering them and it's become a pretty big part of the business. Any reputable builder, banker or insurance outfit will have run across them by now.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Go over to garagejournal.com 
Sign up and look through the buildings that have been put up. Gives you an idea of what can be done. Not cheap and some are outright gorgeous.


----------

